
An open letter to Yelp's CEO - RickS
https://medium.com/@taliajane/an-open-letter-to-my-ceo-fb73df021e7a#.5lakumugq
======
dogecoinbase
As an update, Talia has now been fired for writing this open letter asking for
a living wage for Yelp/Eat24 employees:
[https://twitter.com/itsa_talia/status/700862005834444800](https://twitter.com/itsa_talia/status/700862005834444800)

------
gus_massa
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11138086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11138086)
(85 points, 12 hours ago, 29 comments)

------
gyardley
What a shameful and short-sighted way for a business as successful as Yelp to
treat an employee.

------
11thEarlOfMar
YC Research has found their first basic income candidate.

